# This sucks, potentially scammed by a member of this forum



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just need to vent, and see if anyone has ideas.

Been talking to one guy from this forum fora while now, seemed friendly enough and all. Then one day my iPod Nano got stolen, so he offered me this used unlocked iPhone 3G after his gf supposedly got an iPhone 3GS. Fair enough. It's not like he was a complete nobody, he's even a prolific poster on this forum.

Anyways, eventually after he opened a Paypal account and I sent him the money, excuse after excuse started rolling out, till he finally claims to have sent the iPhone.. All good right?

Yet he never managed to send me the tracking number, and another rollout of excuses for 2 weeks straight.  Now he won't even show up online or answer emails, so I'm calling it a scam.

I'll do whatever I can to get my money back; if anyone has any tips on handling Paypal or has been through this before, I'll be glad to hear you out, though I'd prefer those tips to be in private messages for obvious reasons.

In the meantime, I'm at least glad that this wasn't too much of an expensive lesson - heck it's the first time I get scammed online. Sure as hell am going to be less nice and less trusting with anyone in the future, though. 

Patrix.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That is too bad. If you don't get the iPhone, this member should be exposed to protect others on ehMac.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Two weeks is plenty of time to ship - and the fact that you are being ignored only raises redflags. PayPal only offers buyer protection for up to 6 weeks after initial payment is sent so ...

First thing I would do is initialize a PayPal claim for non-receipt of item and get PayPal on the case. Now since PayPal is notoriously deficient in recovery unless funds are readily available in the sellers account - I would hope you funded your purchase with a credit card and if so make a claim for a charge back as well. Any other payment (eg: echeck or funded from your account will just cause you grief and there is no guarantee that you will get you money back)

That being done, notify the Mayor of your transaction with the wayward seller offer evidence (PM's, emails etc.) John is pretty good at following up on these types of things.

If all else fails, only then I would out the seller publicly ... but the threat of potential exposure as a scammer would do you some good too as it should get his/her attention especially as you state the seller is a longtime member here


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ i thought paypal only offered buyer protection through ebay?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

i-rui said:


> ^^ i thought paypal only offered buyer protection through ebay?


Sorry, it's not buyer protection - it's a disputing a transaction and this can be done on any transaction except for gift.

-----------------------------------------------

Step 1 - Open dispute right away
You can open a dispute in the Resolution Center to contact a seller directly and resolve a problematic transaction. You have 45 days from the payment date to open a dispute. Common reasons for opening a dispute include:

A buyer asks for a seller's help in resolving an issue with a transaction.Located in My Account, the PayPal resource for resolving issues between buyers and sellers.A buyer and seller come to an agreement and close the case, or PayPal comes to a decision and closes the case.
You paid for an item but haven't received it and the seller is uncooperative or nonresponsive.
You received an item that was significantly different than described.
Click the Report a Problem button in the Resolution Center to open a dispute. Then, provide more information about the issue and post a message to the seller.

You must wait 7 days to allow for shipping before opening a dispute for an item not received. Transactions older than 45 days cannot be disputed, but should still be reported. PayPal tracks seller performance trends in the event we need to take action to protect other buyers.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

patrix said:


> Sure as hell am going to be less nice and less trusting with anyone in the future, though.


Aww, come on. Instead say," I've learned a lesson dealing online with an anonymous seller and I'll be more careful next time".

Wow, this really does suck though. A prolific poster on ehMac? We're supposed to take care of our own...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Time to post the name of the member openly...


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you pay by credit card? If so, you can call for a chargeback on the card.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I'm not sure if it will help in this particular case (might require a "real" CC vendor) but hpb made a great point ... even if using PayPal, _always_ pay by Credit Card instead of the Paypal default ... which is making the payment linked to your bank account.

That way, you can always dispute the charge via your CC company; Paypal is not always that helpful, and if it comes out of your linked bank account, that's the end of your options.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

lars said:


> time to post the name of the member openly...


+1


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

rgray said:


> +1


That might disrupt the chances of getting his money back, or cause further problems.

Publicly claiming someone a scammer without sufficient evidence is libelous. I would hold off on the name my friend, wouldn't want that iPhone to roll up in the mail with an apology letter from FedEx to be followed by a lawyer's letter.

Just saying.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> That might disrupt the chances of getting his money back, or cause further problems.
> 
> Publicly claiming someone a scammer without sufficient evidence is libelous. I would hold off on the name my friend, wouldn't want that iPhone to roll up in the mail with an apology letter from FedEx to be followed by a lawyer's letter.
> 
> Just saying.


Just the kind of fear these scammers count on and hide behind.

Re-read the OP. Two weeks (now more than..) have elapsed. The seller/potential scammer has gone to ground - not answering communication. There is no evidence of the seller/scammer following up with the courier, or doing anything else.

Although small, relatively speaking, this is (potentially) an internet crime. Police have sections for this kind of thing - the RCMP even solicits reports. Get your documentation together and take it to your local cop-shop and get a police report.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Knowing the person's online name is not going to hamper the OP's recovery efforts. Time to let everyone know who it is to make sure nobody else falls victim.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the tips, the private messages, and the (moral) support.

Turns out this thread did get his attention, so we'll try to work this out, until we can figure out where the hell this iPhone is. Sorry to all the curious, but unless there's no progress with this, I won't reveal who it is... Not gonna tarnish his rep if for example it's Canada Post who messed up. Time will tell.


Hopefully my next post here will be a happy resolution to this story!


Patrix.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Glad to know the thread sparked some progress. Good luck with resolving it.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

And just a repeat of the warning to all PayPal buyers and sellers... Both parties should insist on shipping by a* traceable* method, with *insurance* for the purchase price, and with a *signature* on delivery. That is the only way to prove delivery, non-delivery, or carrier loss.


----------



## lara (Mar 15, 2009)

simon said:


> Sorry, it's not buyer protection - it's a disputing a transaction and this can be done on any transaction except for gift.


About a year ago, Paypal told me differently. They told me that Paypal only covers disputes involving a product. ie not "any transaction except for gift".

In my case, I used Paypal to pay for a subscription to an online publication. Publication was supposed to be once weekly. They never published more than once every month or so. When I opened a dispute using Paypal's automated system, Paypal immediately (within minutes) closed the case saying to don't cover "services", only products.

Beware.

L


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I just purchased a talking dog from somebody here and I sure hope it ain't the same guy giving Patrix trouble.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I just purchased a talking dog from somebody here and I sure hope it ain't the same guy giving Patrix trouble.


Tell me about it. My dog was delivered but it doesn't just speak when spoken to, it keeps yakking 24/7.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

patrix said:


> if for example it's Canada Post who messed up.
> 
> 
> Patrix.


That is always a convenient excuse.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Tell me about it. My dog was delivered but it doesn't just speak when spoken to, it keeps yakking 24/7.


Does your new dog look somewhat like this? If so, it may behoove you to ask for a full refund.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Tell me about it. My dog was delivered but it doesn't just speak when spoken to, it keeps yakking 24/7.


Just to save my reputation, everyone, this is the dog I sold to Macfury for $1000 Can.. Since Casey went on the cover of Dog Fancy magazine, he is now worth well over $7,000 US. Yes, he barks/yaks, but that is the nature of the breed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Just to save my reputation, everyone, this is the dog I sold to Macfury for $1000 Can.. Since Casey went on the cover of Dog Fancy magazine, he is now worth well over $7,000 US. Yes, he barks/yaks, but that is the nature of the breed.


Thanks for coming clean, Dr. G. I'm going to put Casey on the phone for you in a minute.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I thought Casey was a fish. Now a talking fish, that would be something.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Thanks for coming clean, Dr. G. I'm going to put Casey on the phone for you in a minute.


Just got off the phone with Casey, Macfury. He is NOT pleased with the cuts of meat he has been having for his three meals a day. You are giving him sirloin tips and top sirloin only once a day, when he was used to tenderloin (e.g., chateaubriand, filet mignon and tournedos). As well, you are not cutting it the way he likes his meat cut. He also likes certain types of liver, but is not too keen on the beef liver you are giving to him. The organic grain-fed chicken breasts are fine. 

So, get with the program if you are going to have a champion show doxie to use for boasting purposes in the GTA. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Guys and gals, really, get those jokes into a seperate thread, I want this thread to be about this one issue and not turn into comedy.

Thanks.

Patrix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

patrix said:


> Guys and gals, really, get those jokes into a seperate thread, I want this thread to be about this one issue and not turn into comedy.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Patrix.


Sorry, my fault. Good luck, Patrix. Paix, mon ami.

A word of advice, be sure the iPhone actually works.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

patrix said:


> Guys and gals, really, get those jokes into a seperate thread, I want this thread to be about this one issue and not turn into comedy.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Patrix.


K. C you later.

separate separate separate separate separate separate separate separate separate separate


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Found this buried on Page 5. Yes, some of us may take threads to an unintended place, but we also keep them on Page 1 longer.

Any resolution yet?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

So did Patrix get a resolution to this issue or not?!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't like to see threads like this started with no follow-up.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Psychic Fish Barbie (holding magic clamshell to forehead)......says yes.

Patrix please confirm.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I was waiting for complete resolution before posting an update. Cool to know people want to know, though.

Reason it's taking so long is that bank to Paypal transfers take a looong time. And the transfer didn't work, so that's the stage we're at now, seems his bank blocked the transfer. So we need to get that checked, and then wait another 2 weeks for the transfer to take place

He did offer to pay through online interac, but alas my bank is the only Canadian bank that doesn't support it. Wonderful! lol. At this point it might have been faster to open a new bank account that does support it haha.

I'll update before the end of the month.

Thanks for all your concern, and thank you to all who helped 

Patrix.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Must have been a bad clam.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I guess this never got resolved after all. Kinda was busy with a big project (moving to Japan) and didn't stay on this for a while, but argh, yeah, just a lesson learned I guess.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Over a year later, and not resolved despite numerous promises.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

So what is the name of the culprit now that you can be sure he is the cheap arshole he or she is?

Sorry to hear about that that someone can actually do that to someone else.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Name?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

At this point let's crucify this guy. 

I just bought something of someone here and did a similar case of sending money via paypal, but it got sent off within hours and I received it two days later or so.

If the seller received the money in his paypal account, he should have sent it then. He should pull the money out of paypal on his own time and sent it off in a reasonable amount of time. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Looking into this matter and will take appropriate steps to try and get resolved.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

As EhMax has indicated, I've contacted him first, it's the sane thing to do before mobbing up on the culprit 


Patrix.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

patrix said:


> As EhMax has indicated, I've contacted him first, it's the sane thing to do before mobbing up on the culprit
> 
> 
> Patrix.


I hate when logic and cooler mind prevail.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Release the hounds!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Dr_AL said:


> I hate when logic and cooler mind prevail.


i'd say after a year logic and cooler minds go out the window.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

i-rui said:


> i'd say after a year logic and cooler minds go out the window.


No, let's wait just one more year _then_ out the guy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Wait a year, and then enter a six-month cooling-off period.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

patrix said:


> As EhMax has indicated, I've contacted him first, it's the sane thing to do before mobbing up on the culprit
> 
> 
> Patrix.


At what point does one turn the hounds loose?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Seems we're all curious as to who the culprit is. 
I'm pretty sure it was Maggie that shot Mr.Burns, so at least that's one mystery out of the way.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Colonel Mustard did it in the drawing room with a knife.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Colonel Mustard did it in the drawing room with a knife.


Nah, the butler it was that did it  Its always the butler.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

C a n 't t a k e t h e p r e s s u r e... all right it was me, it was me! And I would do it again I tells ya, I would do it again! He had it comin'... the dirty rat!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sumbody had to 'fess. Sumbody had to take the rap. So thanks, screature, for puttin' a valve on dis pressure cooker.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've been in contact with the person in question and they are making arrangements to make good on the transaction. 

There's a bit more to the situation that I can say on the boards. Suffice to say, there is no need to call anyone out or form a lynch party. 

Closing thread for now. If anything more needs to be said or we don't reach a resolution shortly, I will update and post a notification if I have to.


----------

